# Barking Excessively?!?



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Hey everyone, 

I came home from work and I have found a note in our mailbox, from some officer at animal center (not even located in our city), that it was reported that our dogs are barking excessively and that we are breaking the by law of our city.

This is a bit weird, because unless someone comes and knocks on our door, I hardly ever hear Kia or Lila barking. Sometimes, maybe when they're in the backyard and some squirrel passes by, but that's like 3-4 barks and they're done and it rarely happens.

I couldn't find the 'by law', this letter mentioned in Town of Richmond Hill's Municipal Code, there is nothing like that there.

Anyhow, I wonder if we should call the city and ask what to do. What do you suggest?

Joe


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

I certainly would call to clarify this. Maybe it is someone ELSE's dogs and the letter came to you in error?? I also would ask who complained so that you could talk to the neighbor and maybe clear up a misundertanding before it escalates. I'm really thinking they got the wrong guy!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Stakeout, or a videocam for a day or two? Very odd. I think you would know if you had dogs that barked excessively. Is there something going on in your neighborhood right now that's making them nervous, like construction?


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

No, there is no construction going on and I don't think this note was delivered by mistake to a different address. There isn't even a stamp, there is only our address and it seems like it was delivered by hand.

What is weird that it refers to a place in Aurora, which is neighbouring town and to by law which our city does not have.

Also our dogs do not bark excessively, so I am not sure what to think of it.

Officer signed on this letter is to be some member of Kennel Inn - *Aurora* - Animal Control & Adoption Centre ... so that's a bit weird too. What do they have to do with our area or even our barking dogs?

I think we will call this Kennel and ask them what this whole exercise is about.

Joe


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Joe said:


> Officer signed on this letter is to be some member of Kennel Inn - *Aurora* - Animal Control & Adoption Centre ... so that's a bit weird too. What do they have to do with our area or even our barking dogs?
> 
> I think we will call this Kennel and ask them what this whole exercise is about.
> 
> Joe


 
I'd be calling that # and asking to speak to the officer that left the note. This sounds like some sort of advertising or something and I'd nip it in the bud right now. Ordinance against barking??? I DON'T think so. If this guy is a real person I'd ask for the date and time of the complaint and who the complaintant is.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

We have a Ordinance against barking. Usually either the police or animal control come out to the houses...If noone is home they leave a note on the door.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Stakeout, or a videocam for a day or two? Very odd. I think you would know if you had dogs that barked excessively. Is there something going on in your neighborhood right now that's making them nervous, like construction?


I'd do the same. I'd also talk to the neighbors. 

We had a neighbor who used to feed my childhood dog for years. At that time they were all loose and running around the neighborhood. My dog happened to live a bit longer than most of the others and his own dog has passed away. I guess he wasn't happy after he stepped in you know what and walked on his new carpet. He called animal control and we were told to keep our dog tied! 

I tied the dog to a 50 ft nylon (big mistake) rope at the back door because I wasn't too far away. Next thing I knew, the neighbor was banging at the door and YELLING, no screaming, at me? Ugh! Just a wee mistake. 

I turned to a yelling man 15 years my senior and said, "Look, the dog was tied. She got loose, I'm sorry! I shouldn't have used nylon. I then said, "How can you feed a dog for 14 years (she lived to be 17), invite her in your home, and then think she won't head to your house?" 

Well, I then told him I thought he and my Mom had been friends for enough years to knock on the door and let us know Sibby was being a nuisance. We could have worked this out and he didn't have to call animal control. Shocked his harry back end, he thought his call was anonymous :uhoh:.

I paid to have a chain-link fence put all around my Mom's home. I don't think he liked that either. I think he'd have preferred different fencing. 

Joe, they do hand deliver those. Even back in the dark ages they did. It still can be a mistake.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

A lot of towns here also have a barking ordinance. Of course, it is usually a neighbor filing a complaint that gets the officer out to cite you. Out here in the county I am not aware of any ordinances. I hear a lot of barking sogs out here, but I have never complained. As long as they are not outside my bedroom they do not bother me.

Joe are your dogs outside during the day? Years ago when both my hubby and I worked all day, we left our back door open. Our dogs then were quiet (different dogs, many years ago) and they could go in and out as they pleased. We did receive a complaint and were shocked that they did indeed bark a lot when we were gone. We were totally unaware. Had to leave them inside after that.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would definetly call the office and ask them why they are delivering the notice to your house and not the town listed.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Yeah, thanks guys, I think you're right. We will call them and see if they can let us know, who and why they complained.
Our dogs are mostly indoor, until we come from work. But my wife sometimes comes home during the lunch break and leaves them out for couple hours before we come home.
If someone in our neighborhood is unemployed, rich enough to stay home during the day or retired, they may have hear them barking (in case our dogs really did), otherwise, they never bark when we are home.
Joe


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*I read this*

and it occured to me that it may be some sort of a prank. Perhaps a neighbor left it.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Judi said:


> and it occured to me that it may be some sort of a prank. Perhaps a neighbor left it.


 
I also thought of that, but we've been into this area new. We bought the house just a year ago and don't know many people here. I wonder who would have such a weird sense of humor


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I checked out the web site you posted and it sounds like your city may have farmed out its animal control services. I think the others are right that you should call to get the full story on what is going on here. Goldens have such a non annoying bark I find it strange that even if your dogs DID bark that someone would complain. I have a Bull Mastiff that barks next door that has such a nice deep Ha-Rooo that I actually enjoy hearing him bark. Hoping you get to the bottom of this and let us know the "Rest of the Story"


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

You're a good neighbor.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

I'll keep you updated on how it went.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Definately call and find out what is going on. Maybe it is a mistake, but no matter what you want to clear it up. If it is true, it's really to bad the one that done this didn't come directly too you first and let you know what was going on when you were not at home. 

Hopefully the call will clear it up for you all.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Joe--any updates on this story?


----------



## Bonni (Apr 12, 2005)

*Don't Ignore The Note!!!*

Hi Joe.

Sorry I found this so late, but I wanted to let you know what happened with Mark and I.

A few months ago, we found one of our neighbours keeping their little white yappy dog in their SUV over night. Mark went out for a walk at 7:00am and he was barking from in the car. He had also been in the car at 11:00 the night before. So, Mark called the police (he didn't know where else to go). The police took all the information down and advised that he contact Kennel Inn (yup...the one in Aurora), as they "police" all of Richmond Hill, Aurora and Newmarket. I actually saw one of their vans the other day in Richmond Hill.

So, they act as the SPCA for this area and any dog that they feel is being mistreated, they will investigate. Needless to say, the neighbours that were mistreating their dog by keeping him in a car must have received a letter because the dog now lives in their house (thankfully).

I would recommend contacting them and explaining the situation to them. They would also probably be able to tell you who complained. 

I'm sure that this will get straightened out, but it's not a joke or a scam. They're not trying to sell you anything. They are serious about this stuff. I am positive that there is nothing to worry about because the girls are great, but it's best to get this straightened away ASAP.

Hope this helps,
Bon


----------

